# happy new year



## zalacain56

How do you say in Polish "Happy new year?
Szczesliwy nowy rok?
Thanks in advance


----------



## fragile1

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!


----------



## selekkkkka

Could someone spell this phonetically for me so I can actually (try to!) say it?

Thanks!


----------



## Cynthia F

I'm afraid I don't know how to say it, but this is recommended by several forum members - good luck 

http://www.ivona.com/online/editor.php?tmpl=15


----------



## ><FISH'>

selekkkkka said:


> Could someone spell this phonetically for me so I can actually (try to!) say it?
> 
> Thanks!


Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!

Assuming you have good English pronunciation:
Sh-ch-ey-sh-ly-ee-veg-o Nov-egu Rock-uu


----------



## ><FISH'>

Cynthia F said:


> I'm afraid I don't know how to say it, but this is recommended by several forum members - good luck
> 
> http://www.ivona.com/online/editor.php?tmpl=15


Wow, that's an amazing tool. It pronounces perfectly.


----------



## Agiii

><FISH'> said:


> Assuming you have good English pronunciation:
> Sh-ch-ey-sh-ly-ee-veg-o Nov-egu Rock-uu



I love your version


----------



## selekkkkka

Thank you all for your help and happy New Year!


----------



## dosieczka1

><FISH'> said:


> Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!
> 
> Assuming you have good English pronunciation:
> Sh-ch-ey-sh-ly-ee-veg-o Nov-egu Rock-uu


 
That´s really cool FISH

Happy New Year!!!


----------

